# backflow ice machine



## JMORRISON (Jun 27, 2012)

Can anyone explain the threat to water supply from an ice machine or a coffee machine?


----------



## Dr. J (Jun 27, 2012)

Frostbite from ice maker

Scalding from coffee maker

Coffee breath

Being crushed by a falling icemaker

Dropping a full pot of coffee on your foot.

Getting your eye poked by an ice cube draining the last drop of lemonade from your glass

Someone replacing the Peruvian Organic Dark Roast with Folgers

Getting yelled at by the boss for hanging around the break room

Brain Freeze

Banging your knee on the backflow preventer

Um – Sorry, you meant what hazards are prevented by not having a backflow preventer?  Not getting a permit is the only one I can come up with.

Ok, I suppose an abandoned icemaker/coffee maker could get really nasty after a while, or a carelessworker could contaminate the ice resevoir and this might be sucked back into the water supply.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with the Doc.....possible backflow and contamination from scanky fixtures.......


----------



## north star (Jun 27, 2012)

*=*

The threat is from "contamination" of the potable water

supplied to these fixtures......The actual "contamination"

can come from a variety of sources......See Section 608

in the `06 IPC.

That "Dr. J"  is a deep thinker huh!    

*=*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 3, 2012)

Old news; http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/OnCall/story?id=1641825&page=1

Francis


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 6, 2012)

Dr. J sure is a fart smeller alright


----------



## JMORRISON (Jul 6, 2012)

Any documented cases of the water supply being contaminated?  I found some history of ice bins being skanky. Hate to require something at a cost of $200 plus $80/year testing and a high failure rate to keep the coffee out of my water.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 10, 2012)

not that I am aware of!


----------



## north star (Jul 10, 2012)

*= =*

JMORRISON,

Typically, not much is going to get reported......That would mean someone might

become a target and a reason to be terminated.

You might try the local health department in your locale for some statistical

data.

*$ ( ) $*


----------

